# Aggressive puppy... towards one person



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello! I'm new to this site. Found it while I was researching some things. 

In the beginning of September I bought a Golden Retriever puppy that was 8 weeks old, from a local breeder. When we first got him, everything was all good. He was fun to play with and a good dog. Now, he's developed a mean side and is very aggressive. I love the dog a lot, but I'm starting to get irritated and very sad about this. In the beginning of August, I lost my Golden Retriever we'd had for nine years. He was the best dog and basically like eeoyre.

Now, I'm dealing with this puppy that is basically like the devil. The aggressiveness is focused more towards one person; me. He does have an aggressive side that he shows to everyone... but, he gets really vicious towards me (growling, showing teeth, mean look comes over his face). But he doesn't hunch the hair on his back or anything. There are many battle wounds all over me and it really makes me embarassed when he shows his normal aggressive side towards others. When he really gets aggressive towards me is when I tell him "no" and don't allow him to do something. Sometimes I could be just sitting on the couch, watching tv or on my laptop and he'll come up and start biting my leg/arm. So, I'll push him away and tell him "no" and give him another toy. He throws the toy, ignores what I said and attacks me. It's heartbreaking to see this.

Unfortunately, do to a muscle condition I have, I cannot exercise him as much as he should be. And, we're inbetween three houses right now, so I'm sure that's part of why he acts like this. But, I can't take it anymore!


Help!!! Does anyone have any advice?

Attached is a picture of Gavan Riley-- the terror. 


Ashley `


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

When did he start showing aggression? How old is he now? I won't be able to help you out like other 'professionals' on here, but I'm curious to know if it was sudden or gradual?


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

acharlebois said:


> In the beginning of September I bought a Golden Retriever puppy that was 8 weeks old, `


 
Oh nevermind about the 'how old' question...I wasn't paying close enough attention...lol


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Please don't take this as a criticism or as anything other than a suggestion for something that you should think about...

A young golden retriever needs a LOT of exercise to be happy and well behaved. If you're not going to be able to exercise the dog because of your medical condition, you may want to consider giving the dog back to the breeder. Puppies are hard work. Even well exercised ones take a lot of time and patience to train. They all go through biting, jumping testing stages. It requires a lot of training and a lot of exercise to keep a golden retriever (and his owner!!) happy and calm.

Again, please don't take this as criticism, it really isn't intended as such.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

It's okay! He was born on July 14th.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've had two golden retrievers before this one. I was okay with them. The only thing my medicial condition stops is me from running (which he needs). I'm eighteen years old, so yeah. We lost our 9 year old golden retriever during the middle of the night in the beginning of August-- I watched him die. My mom thought it'd be a good idea to get a puppy because she is leaving her husband and we're moving away, plus we lost our other dog. When we go out to the house we will be moving into, he's able to run and play all he wants and he gets exhausted. Hopefully moving there this weekend.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It really sounds like you have a perfectly normal golden puppy. At that age, they are major land sharks and like to bite and chew everything. He is still too young to be capable of being aggressive. It sounds like he just has a lot of pent up energy from lack of exercise and is just bursting at the seams to blow it off. Is there anyone who can help you with exercising him? Maybe you could enroll in some training classes with him? Training classes are a great resource as well as a bonding experience between you and your pup. It will eventually get better with time, but right now it sounds like exercise is the key so that he can expel his excess energy, which should significantly calm him way down and tire him out.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

The dog is NOT going back to the breeder. Most of the reason I believe he is the way he is, is because at their house, there were no boundaries and they were just able to do anything they wanted. They had three little girls, nine of the puppies, both parents, two cats, some fish, and a german shepherd. It was chaotic there...


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

We did training classes-- the past four weeks. They just ended. We have a chain that can go into the ground so he can run around, but, I'm sort of afraid to put him on it and leave him out there.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

acharlebois said:


> When we go out to the house we will be moving into, he's able to run and play all he wants and he gets exhausted. Hopefully moving there this weekend.


That's great! I do think the exercise will definitely help. I also wouldn't worry too much about aggressiveness just yet. When you move to your new place, find a puppy kindergarten class. The behavior you're describing isn't all that unusual in a young pup, but does need to be curbed. Consistent ongoing training will make a big difference.

ETA: I see you just finished up a class. Keep working on the training! It takes time.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

My puppy is the same way. The more you say no the harder he bites. I think he's testing us in a lot of ways. We couldn't even play with our puppy because it would always turn into biting. We tried all the things that were recommended and the only thing that has really helped us was walking away (sometimes with him attached to our legs) and praising him whenever he is doing something good...like over the top praising. The first few months I was positive that nothing was going to work, but he has slowly been improving. I think it's all about consistency. 

My family also had a golden before our Teddy and he never bit us so this had all been a new experience and quiet frustrating at times.

I think your puppy sounds pretty normal though...after talking to our Vet and multiple trainers this is something that a lot of pups go through.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

acharlebois said:


> We did training classes-- the past four weeks. They just ended. We have a chain that can go into the ground so he can run around, but, I'm sort of afraid to put him on it and leave him out there.


I really hate to be so blunt, but this is not going to get any better and will probably only escalate if this dog does not get regular exercise. It's also not healthy for the puppy and can lead to obesity. Goldens are very prone to that if not properly exercised. They need to be able run and stretch their legs, play fetch, and go for daily walks. It's just not fair to keep the puppy pent up all day with absolutely no opportunity to exercise. This definitely is not aggression; it's a puppy who has so much built up energy and frustration because of lack of exercise. He is trying to tell you what he needs by acting out and tying him out on a chain by himself is not going to fix any of this.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

The classes we did were kindergarten ones. There's not much spare money we have, so I can't really do anything professional. He's been exposed to plenty of dogs and plays completely fine with them. Even the bigger ones (although, they seem to play too rough with him).


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer! 
My cousin is having similar problems, but his puppy is older and was with their mother a long longer than mine was...and isn't a golden.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Please don't take this as a criticism or as anything other than a suggestion for something that you should think about...
> 
> A young golden retriever needs a LOT of exercise to be happy and well behaved. If you're not going to be able to exercise the dog because of your medical condition, you may want to consider giving the dog back to the breeder. Puppies are hard work. Even well exercised ones take a lot of time and patience to train. They all go through biting, jumping testing stages. It requires a lot of training and a lot of exercise to keep a golden retriever (and his owner!!) happy and calm.
> 
> Again, please don't take this as criticism, it really isn't intended as such.


 
I have to disagree with you. This does not sound like normal puppy behavior. Growling, snarling, showing teeth, and attacking is not normal puppy behavior. Maybe instead of giving the dog back she could hire a dog walker and a trainer? Also, I don't think a golden puppy needs extreme amounts of exercise at 16 weeks old. At 16 weeks old my puppy was still sleeping and growing most of the time. I walked her 2-3 times a day once around the block and she was pooped out. I practically had to drag her along on walks and sometimes ended up carrying her home because she got tired so fast. There is a huge difference between puppy mouthing and play biting than what she is describing. JMO


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I understand Jwemt81, but I've had another golden puppy and he was not like this at all. Granted he wasn't in this position. But even so when we are in areas where he can run and get all his energy out, he's still a brat. The dog isn't going anywhere, that's for sure, as much as I told my mother to get rid of him in the beginning because of other issues... I'm not getting rid of him. That'd be too simple and I'm not going to do something that I rag on other people for and don't agree that people do. Just cause a dog isn't the best, doesn't mean you get rid of them as quickly as you got them.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh I guess I misread I thought he was older. I never had a puppy so please ignore this post.....


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you heartofgold. Gavan gets walked a lot because he loves to be outside. As much as it's getting cold, I will go out and walk him up and down the block. The few times he's really been walked, we've had to carry him. Gavan loves to sleep. It's like his favorite thing to do. We have a huge backyard, but we are in a house that there is four other dogs on the other side of it (it's a duplex [step sister lives in the other side]) and her dogs are terrible. And too rough... so I don't want him around them.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Luckypup. He does get walked. My mom will run him down the block a lot. I walk him up and down the street when I take him out to go to the bathroom. At our other house, it's a huge field and there's a big backyard, so I do believe he'll be fine then. But, he gets aggressive towards me for no reason it sometimes seems and it's very upsetting.


----------



## Refused Autopsy (Apr 18, 2009)

I have to ask....does your "muscle disorder" cause spasticity and occasional falls?

Have you noticed any correlation to your bad days and his teeth baring/growling? 

I swear I am not trying to sound crazy...this has been discussed endlessly on a neuro forum....so it does actually happen. 

I just really clicked on the part where you said he seems to focus this on you in particular...


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Refused Autopsy said:


> I have to ask....does your "muscle disorder" cause spasticity and occasional falls?
> 
> Have you noticed any correlation to your bad days and his teeth baring/growling?
> 
> ...


It's mostly a muscle weakness (going up a lot of stairs is tiring & I can't run). I'm able to drive and walk perfectly fine. I'm clumsy due to my dads side and how they all around.
I can have bad days where my muscles in my legs are really sore. But, I haven't noticed that there is any patterns. It seems to be whenever.

It's okay. I know things like that do happen, but I haven't noticed it at all.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This sounds like a bratty puppy, not an aggressive dog by any definition of the word. He needs structure and positive discipline. When you yell "no" at a bratty dog, he can think you're engaging with his brattiness, and it energizes him to escalate his brattiness to nipping.

Hopefully you can scrape money together for a regular obedience class. If he can learn to take direction and structure from you and get mental stimulation to boot, that's probably the best way to work on this behavior. If you can't afford it, you can browse the forum for NILIF training tips and basic obedience exercises that you can use to shape your relationship.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks tippykayak. I don't say "no" because in the training class they told us not to say no. SOmetimes it does slip. Usually, I'll ignore him or give him another toy. If he gets too out of control, I'll put him in his crate for a 'time out'.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It does not sound like true aggression to me.

For exercise, can you through a ball so he can bring it back?

Also, Brady would get that way with my kids when he was younger, especially if he was due for a nap, just like children. I would put him in his crate, and he would fall right to sleep. He would wake up a refreshed, happy, cuddly puppy.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Refused Autopsy said:


> I have to ask....does your "muscle disorder" cause spasticity and occasional falls?
> 
> Have you noticed any correlation to your bad days and his teeth baring/growling?
> 
> ...


This does make alot of sense. Goldens are really in tuned with their owners feelings and health. Maybe he is afraid for his owner and this is the only way he can communicate his fear. If this is the case he just needs training to be able to communicate his fear in a different way. I hope she can find someone that can really help her.

acharlebois : Are you ever afraid of your dog when he acts this way. Lets just say he was full grown and acted this way, would you fear him?


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I throw his ball and all of his toys for him, he'll get them and play with them and ignore me. Then he'll remember I was there and go after me again. He's not too interested in his ball or anything. His favorite toy is a tug rope, which is controversial, due to it can create aggressive dogs, but I always end up with the rope after we are done playing..


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> I have to disagree with you. This does not sound like normal puppy behavior. Growling, snarling, showing teeth, and attacking is not normal puppy behavior. Maybe instead of giving the dog back she could hire a dog walker and a trainer? Also, I don't think a golden puppy needs extreme amounts of exercise at 16 weeks old. At 16 weeks old my puppy was still sleeping and growing most of the time. I walked her 2-3 times a day once around the block and she was pooped out. I practically had to drag her along on walks and sometimes ended up carrying her home because she got tired so fast. There is a huge difference between puppy mouthing and play biting than what she is describing. JMO


It's hard to say without actually seeing how the puppy interacts, but my Rookie did a lot of growling, showing teeth and "attacking" when he was a puppy. It was how he played. I had to teach him that he was not allowed to put his teeth on me and that he needed to play differently with people than he did with dogs. Pushing him away (as the OP said she did) just encouraged him to "attack" more because he interpreted it as playing with him. I had to teach him that if he bit or mouthed me all play would stop. I went through various stages when he would test me and jump, bite, etc. All pretty normal puppy stuff. 

Regarding how much exercise is "enough." I know that my Rookie needed quite a bit of exercise as a 4 month old. I didn't take him on long on-leash walks, but he did have frequent play sessions out in the yard off leash. If he didn't get enough exercise, he was out of control. The original poster said: 



> Unfortunately, do to a muscle condition I have, I cannot exercise him as much as he should be.



I interpreted that to mean the dog wasn't getting much exercise. Further posts have clarified that the dog is being walked.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't act any different than any other person (nor look it), so he's definitely not fearing me for any reason. 

Honestly, yes, I'd fear him when he was older and if he keeps acting like this. Right now, I don't because I'm bigger and stronger than him so I can stop him for the most part.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

No, no, he does get walked. But, it's not like I can open the door up and just let him out and play. He has to be on a leash. I walk him up and down the street (which isn't much, but it's really all I can do). There's other things that prevent me from going too far (dogs running loose all over).


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome. You have a little guy who sounds like my Ike at that age. My first Golden Sam never displayed this playful biting devious side, so I wasn't expecting it and thought I'd gotten a defective Golden when Ike started doing these things. I quickly learned that Sam was the exception, not Ike.

I used a loud 'ouch' when Ike bit me to let him know he'd hurt me. If he did it again and a another loud 'ouch' didn't work, I'd give him a time out. Redirection with toys never really worked for me, but the time outs eventually did. It just took time and patience. It finally became that I could say "Do you want a time out?" and he'd stop the unwanted behavior. As the others have also said, allowing him to burn energy is important. You might also notice that your pup has certain times of the day that he is more active than others. Ike is a night owl and his activity level is higher in the evening, so not always conducive to playing outdoors. I played fetch inside, in a safe hallway, and let Ike burn his energy this way. 

I think you'll figure things out, it will just take a different strategy and time.


----------



## Refused Autopsy (Apr 18, 2009)

heartofgold said:


> This does make alot of sense. Goldens are really in tuned with their owners feelings and health. Maybe he is afraid for his owner and this is the only way he can communicate his fear. If this is the case he just needs training to be able to communicate his fear in a different way. I hope she can find someone that can really help her.
> 
> acharlebois : Are you ever afraid of your dog when he acts this way. Lets just say he was full grown and acted this way, would you fear him?


Quick explanation....:uhoh: 
I am aware of many people with MS, Bells Palsy, Parkinsons, etc....that have had their own dogs bite them because the tremors or jerky uncontrolled movement scared them. It is very confusing and threatening for them....not about hostility. I always feel terrible for these dogs and owners....horrible choices to be faced with. 

Obviously this is not the case with the OP.... Just had to rule out the possibility...:wavey:


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's a good way to explain it... have you ever seen a child with ADHD? Ever seen one of their outbursts? It's like that.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to agree with most everybody else and say this sounds like a normal puppy. Flora drove me NUTS!!!! with her nipping and scratching and whatever else as a puppy. She growls a ton when she's playing and will show her teeth when she's really wound up (not in a bad way whatsoever.) But oh my goodness as a puppy we were all at our wits' ends because she was just a total terror at nighttime. However, after my neighbor (who has a black lab puppy) showed me her bruised arms as well as a deep rent in her leg, I realized Flora wasn't so bad as a pup. 

Anyhow, I really don't think this can be categorized as aggression, more likely it's just a puppy being a naughty puppy.

One way we worked on Flora's energy level was to play the "come" game. We would go outside (you could use maybe an abandoned field or a baseball field, somewhere where if he decides to take off you could control where he goes - or you could carry delicious treats to keep him interested in you) and spread ourselves apart, and one of us would crouch down and call Flora. She would come RUNNING to us, we would praise her, and then someone else would call her. She would run so much from that game, and it did help wear her out a little.

Anyhow, I'm sure that with time your pup will calm down. Flora no longer has her night crazies and is so much more fun to be around. She can still get a little rowdy, but nothing like when she was a baby.

Good luck!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, it's nothing like that. Just muscle weakness.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Welcome. You have a little guy who sounds like my Ike at that age. My first Golden Sam never displayed this playful biting devious side, so I wasn't expecting it and thought I'd gotten a defective Golden when Ike started doing these things. I quickly learned that Sam was the exception, not Ike.
> 
> I used a loud 'ouch' when Ike bit me to let him know he'd hurt me. If he did it again and a another loud 'ouch' didn't work, I'd give him a time out. Redirection with toys never really worked for me, but the time outs eventually did. It just took time and patience. It finally became that I could say "Do you want a time out?" and he'd stop the unwanted behavior. As the others have also said, allowing him to burn energy is important. You might also notice that your pup has certain times of the day that he is more active than others. Ike is a night owl and his activity level is higher in the evening, so not always conducive to playing outdoors. I played fetch inside, in a safe hallway, and let Ike burn his energy this way.
> 
> I think you'll figure things out, it will just take a different strategy and time.


Sometimes OUCH does not work with a woman's voice. I had empty soda cans with about 8 pennies in each, in various parts of the house. When my little Landshark came out, I would grab a can and shake it, shouting OUCH. It would startle him enough to stop.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is not aggression, please don't label your puppy as aggressive. Have you ever seen puppies play with each other, or adult dogs really wrestling? They look like they are going to kill each other, and it's all play.

Gavan is trying to play with you the way he would another puppy. Redirect him to an appropriate toy, or another energy burning activity when he starts on you. Or stop all interaction, say "Time out", and put him in his crate, if you do that consistently eventually he will make the connection with being wild means time out. 

Try hiding toys or treats and having him look for them, work on obedience commands - mental activity tires them out too. The recall tag game as described in the post above is a great tool for teaching recall and tiring out a puppy quickly. You said there are other dogs around, could you find one or two that are friendly for him to play with on a regular basis?

Be consistent with showing him this kind of behavior is not allowed and he will grow out of it. He's still just a baby.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I have seen two puppies in my life that had real aggression issues. One dog seriously had a screw loose or was possibly abused by the breeder he came from and may have had brain damage. The other puppy was able to get some training and with lots of TLC came around. Both dogs had to be placed in quiet single person homes. These puppies (one cocker spaniel and one lab mix) were not wagging tales and were very serious and extremely dominant. And yes, I was afraid of them even as young pups. They would have torn my arm off if they were big enough to. 

I would get your puppy temperment tested if you feel there is real aggression and not the typical puppy play biting. The sooner you learn how to control this the correct way the better for you and the dog.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe you've already tried this, but I find that, when Rosie is getting sort of feisty and nippy, I turn my back on her and ignore her. Usually, she calms down after that. When she was a bit younger, she went through a phase where she would follow me around the yard and nip at my clothes. If I said "no" to her, she seemed to take it as a challenge, or maybe she thought it was part of a game, so it would make her act worse. Ignoring her has always worked the best for me. Also, I've found that she misbehaves when she's tired...a little nap in the crate does wonders.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> I have to agree with most everybody else and say this sounds like a normal puppy. Flora drove me NUTS!!!! with her nipping and scratching and whatever else as a puppy. She growls a ton when she's playing and will show her teeth when she's really wound up (not in a bad way whatsoever.) But oh my goodness as a puppy we were all at our wits' ends because she was just a total terror at nighttime. However, after my neighbor (who has a black lab puppy) showed me her bruised arms as well as a deep rent in her leg, I realized Flora wasn't so bad as a pup.
> 
> Anyhow, I really don't think this can be categorized as aggression, more likely it's just a puppy being a naughty puppy.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to try that game and see how he acts. He's sort of a weird dog. He likes to be cuddled at night and HAS to be touching you... but usually during the day he'd rather be on his own. When he goes out (sometimes to just sit out there), he likes to watch the leaves fall off the tree or watch people walk around or watch the cars go by.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

acharlebois said:


> I'm going to try that game and see how he acts. He's sort of a weird dog. He likes to be cuddled at night and HAS to be touching you... but usually during the day he'd rather be on his own. When he goes out (sometimes to just sit out there), he likes to watch the leaves fall off the tree or watch people walk around or watch the cars go by.


 
Sounds typical too. They don't get velcro until about 8 to 9 months. Then, they want to cuddle all the time, when they are not playing.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

acharlebois said:


> I'm going to try that game and see how he acts. He's sort of a weird dog. He likes to be cuddled at night and HAS to be touching you... but usually during the day he'd rather be on his own. When he goes out (sometimes to just sit out there), he likes to watch the leaves fall off the tree or watch people walk around or watch the cars go by.


Flora was like that too, although she didn't want to cuddle at all. : At least yours wants to cuddle! She spent a lot of her time sleeping in a room completely separate from where everyone else was, which was a godsend, because when she WAS in the same room with us we couldn't stand her.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Minnesota Rosie said:


> Maybe you've already tried this, but I find that, when Rosie is getting sort of feisty and nippy, I turn my back on her and ignore her. Usually, she calms down after that. When she was a bit younger, she went through a phase where she would follow me around the yard and nip at my clothes. If I said "no" to her, she seemed to take it as a challenge, or maybe she thought it was part of a game, so it would make her act worse. Ignoring her has always worked the best for me. Also, I've found that she misbehaves when she's tired...a little nap in the crate does wonders.


We were tought at the training thing never to tell them "no". So, usually I just give him a toy or walk away. He's good on his own with naps.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Sometimes OUCH does not work with a woman's voice. I had empty soda cans with about 8 pennies in each, in various parts of the house. When my little Landshark came out, I would grab a can and shake it, shouting OUCH. It would startle him enough to stop.


Ouch doesn't work with him. He bites you more. I have a little kids toy that my cousin left and it has like rock things in it and I shake that. He seems to pay attention to it, sometimes.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd probably quit the tugging. I don't think it makes dogs 'aggressive,' per se, but since he's mouth and having trouble figuring out appropriate behavior, an exciting mouth behavior is probably not something to encourage at this point.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I know a big part of his problem is he's teething.


----------



## NMcCarthy (Feb 22, 2019)

mdoats said:


> Please don't take this as a criticism or as anything other than a suggestion for something that you should think about...
> 
> A young golden retriever needs a LOT of exercise to be happy and well behaved. If you're not going to be able to exercise the dog because of your medical condition, you may want to consider giving the dog back to the breeder. Puppies are hard work. Even well exercised ones take a lot of time and patience to train. They all go through biting, jumping testing stages. It requires a lot of training and a lot of exercise to keep a golden retriever (and his owner!!) happy and calm.
> 
> Again, please don't take this as criticism, it really isn't intended as such.


I have a nine month old golden retriever now. Like the other person wrote above, I completely agree that golden pups need a LOT of EXERCISE to be happy and well behaved. I see this with my own puppy. If you cannot exercise your pup yourself due to a medical condition, I would recommend having a dog walker provide exercise that is much needed to your young pup.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

NMcCarthy said:


> I have a nine month old golden retriever now. Like the other person wrote above, I completely agree that golden pups need a LOT of EXERCISE to be happy and well behaved. I see this with my own puppy. If you cannot exercise your pup yourself due to a medical condition, I would recommend having a dog walker provide exercise that is much needed to your young pup.


This thread is from 2009.


----------

